# LATimes: Down to White or NDong



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep26oct26,1,3747414.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Free-agent point guard Anthony Goldwire, recently signed because of Livingston's status, has secured a roster spot by default.
> 
> The Clippers need three active point guards, and Goldwire would join starter Sam Cassell and rookie Daniel Ewing at the position. Dunleavy was pleased with Goldwire's performance in Sunday's 112-82 exhibition victory against the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> ...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ugh Ugh Ugh.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess the decision really comes down to whether Kaman and Rebraca are healthy and since both of their injuries have been upgraded and I believe both will be playing Thursday then White makes the team.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

:biggrin: No Yuta


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

such a shame. Ive lost faith in the clippers managerial decisions again. At least its at the end of the roster where it doesnt mean much. But keeping ndong and tabuse is a no brainer. As i said, clippers really screwed themselves when they gave mccarty a guaranteed deal. At least it would have been a better competition for that last spot. Them signing goldwire is downright ridiculous when they had tabuse. with tabuse's play i almost could see him getting picked up by another team right away. I was hoping he would just go back to long beach so that we could get him next year. But he might be kind of bitter about this lack of respect


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

No brainer my *** when it comes to keeping Ndong. It's more the other way around and it's a no brainer to keep White. I know you don't want to look bad because you called White a practice player with no chance to make the team but give it up. White has earned a spot on this team over McCarty, Singleton and Ndong. I do agree with you about Tabuse though he should make the team.


----------



## Maxwell48 (Oct 8, 2005)

i agree that they should keep tabuse,why the hell they signed goldwire??i think he's barely aat the same level as tabuse or even worse.... :curse:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Blah, this sucks, signing Goldwire over Tabuse was retarded.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Tabuse is better than Goldwire and would draw even more fans to the Clippers organization. That was a STUPID move.

Also, I think we should keep White over N'Dong. But it would have been better to keep both and let go of McCarty, but the guaranteed contract screwed that up.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i say waive McCarty, someone will claim him off of Waivers i bet . . and if they don't . . oh well, it's a one year guaranteed contract .. not multi year, keep Goldie until Livvy returns . . and waive mccarty . . . keep N`Dong and White


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

its gonna be white

too bad about tabuse


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> No brainer my *** when it comes to keeping Ndong





> White has earned a spot on this team over McCarty, Singleton and Ndong.


Reasons why its a no brainer:

1. Last year the clippers carried 6 centers on the roster, including 4 7 footers, and used all of them. This year, they have only 4 centers on the roster, with only two 7 footers, with both of the seven footers having minor injuries.

2. N'Dong was considered the sleeper of the entire summer league, has more upside than anyone else fighting for a roster spot, and could be argued that he has more upside than josh moore who the clippers kept on the injured list for 2 years for no reason.

3. White has not shown the defense of singleton, the 3 point shooting of mccarty, nor can play center like ndong. But thats a moot point anyway. Singleton has a 3 year contract, his spot is guaranteed, mccarty (unfortunately...i would have actually preferred white over mccarty), has a guaranteed contract, so you cant compare white to them. 

4. White plays at the position the clippers are deepest at. Again, i would have cut mccarty perhaps before white, but the clippers at SG/SF have mobley, maggette, Ross, Mccarty, Korolev, Singleton, not to mention cassell, livingston and ewing who will all get minutes at that spot. 

I dont recall me saying white had zero chance to make the team, do you have a link to where i said that? 

Anyway, this is why i say its a no brainer to get ndong. White is the better player but i think ndong fits into the clippers better, and they have a chance with his upside of ending up with a great sleeper player.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> i say waive McCarty, someone will claim him off of Waivers i bet



Thats an interesting point there. I guess the clippers dont have to pay him if hes picked up by another team? I didnt realize that.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

sipclip said:


> No brainer my *** when it comes to keeping Ndong. It's more the other way around and it's a no brainer to keep White. I know you don't want to look bad because you called White a practice player with no chance to make the team but give it up. White has earned a spot on this team over McCarty, Singleton and Ndong. I do agree with you about Tabuse though he should make the team.


I agree, White is a solid NBA player who has outperformed Singleton, Ndong, McCarty and Korleav.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't say anything about the pre-season, because I haven't been able to watch any games. But McCarty is a proven NBA player. Maybe he is getting old and slow? But from what I remember, the dude can shoot, he has length which helps him play good D, and he is a veteran. Seems like those attributtes could us out. I don't wanna speak too highly of him - but I do wanna give him a chance in the regular season. He could be a nice role player for a winning team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> I can't say anything about the pre-season, because I haven't been able to watch any games. But McCarty is a proven NBA player. Maybe he is getting old and slow? But from what I remember, the dude can shoot, he has length which helps him play good D, and he is a veteran. Seems like those attributtes could us out. I don't wanna speak too highly of him - but I do wanna give him a chance in the regular season. He could be a nice role player for a winning team.



I agree, people are writing off McCarty like he is a scrub. He is no scrub, he is pretty decent and the reason the Clippers got him was for his defense. Don't let the stat sheet foul you since it doesn't show well a player plays D. He is a hustle player and gives it his all even if he plays 10 secs of a game.


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

I've witnessed on multiple occasions McCarty's D. Nothing extraordinary, but good. He has locked down quite a few scorers. I say he's a good keep.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

McCarty is a no brainer to keep. He stretches the defense with his 3 pt shooting and is a solid vet who will help us in crunch time and in the playoffs. I love N'Dongs upside and I would hate to give him up but unfortunately there is not enough roster space. Im not a big White fan but it looks like he will make the team.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

It's easy to be seduced by the "great" numbers all the free agents put up during the game against Golden State this past Monday, however, I think it's important to remember that for all those guys this game was a make-or-break situation, so there's no guarantee that any of them will repeat that type of performance, or anything even close to it at all during the season, once that pressure is off their shoulders. McCarty on the other hand has proven himself in the league, and although he didn't have a stellar preseason, I still think that he's more likely to have a good season than any of the newbies (not counting Singleton who I think is gonna be a spark off the bench). Between N'Dong and White though, I think White has had a better preaseason, and could provide a scoring threat in the second unit, which I can't say about N'Dong. 

Goldwire on the other hand is a different matter altogether. I really don't know what the upside is to keeping him over Tabuse (mind you I'm not blown away by Tabuse). There's a reason why this guy has been called the king of the 10-day contract, and I can't imagine it being a good reason. All things being equal, I think Tabuse should get to stay since he went through training camp with the team, and has (inconsistently) shown the ability to help the team while on the floor. Still, I will give Dunleavy the benefit of the doubt, and just hope that 1) Shaun Livingston gets better quickly, and 2) Goldwire can help the team in limited minutes.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i say we keep white . . and then trade mccarty for barnes when eligible


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

lets just wait until december so that we can trade for darius miles.  Almost no one on our roster at this point is tradeable since they were recently signed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-spw-cliprep27oct27,1,6457403.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Forward Rodney White or forward/center Boniface Ndong, competing for the final roster spot, would be good additions to the team, forward Elton Brand said.
> 
> "It's going to make it a tougher race to the finish than some expected," Brand said. "It looks like it's going to be tough down to the wire because those guys can play."



From the sounds of it looks like Tabuse has already been cut.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

obviously the clips are going with experience over potential
signing goldwire and going with mccarty


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

i think rodney already won, on the clippers website on top where it show pictures of the players and a their signature, i just saw rodney, i dont know if any other free agent had one including Ndong.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

The only no brainer here is keeping White, the guy is INSTANT offense.

I'm not drooling over N'Dong, a guy who did have a nice summer league, but get serious, the guy was cut so they could sign Luke Schenscher, who they also ended up cutting, if he was that good, why not keep him in Denver?

Tabuse is a gimmick, we'll have enough media coverage because this is a good team, we don't need any novelties for some more airtime.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Botchla said:


> i think rodney already won, on the clippers website on top where it show pictures of the players and a their signature, i just saw rodney, i dont know if any other free agent had one including Ndong.



I saw one of Tabuse just now...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No one is questioning whites abilities...im just saying, with the clippers roster, when maggette is healthy which should be in a week, when will we even see this instant offense? Qross might be the first wing off of the bench for his offense. Mccarty and singleton arent going to get MUCH time at PF with wilcox and rebraca as the backups in the front court, so they will see remaining time at SF. Korolev will probably be on unactive for much of the year, but no doubt dunleavvy will want him on the active at times to get some development. 

Ndong wasnt cut was he? He was on the summer league team, but he wasnt signed and then cut by denver, was he? Ndong has potential, and unique skills for his size. When you have 4 big men, you can afford to bank on potential, while at the same time, having an emergency in case of injury. 

No matter how much media coverage we have, we will have more exposure with tabuse. Doesnt matter if we win 50 games, thats not going to make anyone in japan like us, nor the japanese community here, outside of a couple band wagon, already hardcore nba fans. Goldwire, if anything will make us lose fans. lol


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

White is better than McCarty and Singleton right now and should be the backup sf imo. He also has more than enough size to play pf and outweighs Ndong by like 20lbs.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

The major problem was brining Korolev over from Russia because we were afraid we wouldn't have any depth at the wing positions, now we have too much depth and we have a problem. Rodney will make this team and he will be battling Wilcox for the 6th man spot.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

actually now elgin just said on the radio that singleton most likely will be the first SF off of the bench.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> actually now elgin just said on the radio that singleton most likely will be the first SF off of the bench.


Good to hear, Korolev needs time, otherwise he's just gonna end up getting hurt.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah, Singleton is first off the bench. It was mentioned a few days ago somewhere, I can't recall.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I like SIngleton a lot. He is a big time hustler who will do the garbage work.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

I absolutely think that Singleton should be the first SF off the bench, his hustle and determination to rebound make him an integral part of the second unit, beyond which, I think we are understimatingthe the offense of the second group to begin with. Keep in mind that presumably (and IF he gets healthy) that group will be lead by Livingston, will have Rebraca who is a competent scorer with good a FG%, Wilcox, who wants to do nothing but score, and Ross whose offense should improve this season. So then, the decision between N'dong and White comes down to not which one could provide more offense, but who could do more for the team overall. Personally, I think that down the line the team will need another big body, more than another SF, so I would vote for N'Dong, but I really believe that the staff has already made up its mind about White, and in the end that's not a bad choice either. 

The one decision I wish Dunleavy would re-visit is that to sign Goldwire over Tabuse. For the life of me I can't think of a good reason for which someone would be called the King of the 10-day-contract (as Goldwire has been called), but I can be impressed by someone like Tabuse getting as much mileage out of his small body to even be considered for a spot on an NBA roster. Goldwire has had his chances, but for what must be innumerable reasons, he has not done anything with them (desire? work ethic? talent?), let someone else have a legitimate shot then.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep29oct29,1,5123676.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Forward Rodney White was waived Friday after practice. With White gone, 7-foot forward/center Boniface Ndong is expected to make the team.


----------

